# Domnu, Domnul, Domnule



## domangelo

Can anyone explain when to use these three different forms?
Domnu
Domnul
Domnule


----------



## Trisia

Hello, domangelo.

_Domnu _doesn't really exist in Romanian. Maybe you mean Domnu*'* (it's short for _Domnule_, but used by uneducated people or when being sarcastic - when you don't feel that guy is a gentleman at all ).

_Domnul _means Mister, and it's used when referring to someone:

Domnul Smith mi-e prieten vechi.
Mister Smith is an old friend of mine.

You use _Domnule_ when you're adressing someone in a polite way. You can use their family name as well (and it would be translated as Mr), or just _Domnule_ (Sir).

- Domnule, v-aţi uitat pălăria.
"Sir, you forgot your hat!"

- Domnule Black, sunt încântat să vă cunosc.
"Mister Black, I'm delighted to meet you"

Hope this helps. If not, I'd be happy to clarify things. Just ask


----------



## domangelo

Okay, so you can address someone as "Domnule Smith" OR as "Domnul Smith" ? But you cannot address them as "Domnu Smith" ?


----------



## Trisia

domangelo said:


> Okay, so you can address someone as "Domnule Smith" OR as "Domnul Smith" ? But you cannot address them as "Domnu Smith" ?



When you address someone, you say Domnu*le* Smith. You could say Domnu Smith, but you'd be rude.

As I said before, _Domnul _means you're *referring to* someone. You're *talking about* that person, *not to *the person

Better now ?

EDIT: It just crossed my mind that sometimes people use "Domnul" or "Domnu" when talking to somebody. It's spoken Romanian, but it's not gramatically correct.


----------



## domangelo

Thanks! Okay, referring to = domnul, including after a preposition? cu domnul Smith? cu domnul nou?


----------



## Trisia

Please add more context...

If I want to say I've just spoken with Mr. Smith/the new guy (I suppose that's what you meant), it'll be: "Tocmai am vorbit cu domnul Smith/cu domnul nou".  Although the last one doesn't sound too natural.

So yes, including after a preposition.


----------



## OldAvatar

Trisia said:


> When you address someone, you say Domnu*le* Smith. You could say Domnu Smith, but you'd be rude.
> 
> As I said before, _Domnul _means you're *referring to* someone. You're *talking about* that person, *not to *the person
> 
> Better now ?
> 
> EDIT: It just crossed my mind that sometimes people use "Domnul" or "Domnu" when talking to somebody. It's spoken Romanian, but it's not gramatically correct.



As a completion, I may say that *Domnul* would be a nominative case, while *Domnule* is a vocative one. Also, I don't find *Domnu'* as being rude but rather being excessively familiar.

Best regards


----------



## Trisia

Details, details.. 

Really now, thanks a lot OldAvatar. Grammar saves the day 

I said "rude" while having in mind the sarcastic nuance (see a previous post).


----------



## domangelo

multumesc!


----------



## modus.irrealis

It looks to me like _domnule_ has the definite article? If that's so, is it normal to use the vocative with the definite article suffixed?


----------



## parakseno

modus.irrealis said:


> It looks to me like domnule has the definite article? If that's so, is it normal to use the vocative with the definite article suffixed?



In this case, "domnule" is a Vocative form without the definite article (indeed a bit unusual a form). In case we're referring to God the Vocative form is "Doamne". Some masculine nouns have (somewhat "special") vocative forms in "-e": băiat > băiete (boy), cumnat > cumnate (brother-in-law). The same thing happens with "domn" but it has two forms: the "normally" formed one "Doamne" (but which is almost exclusively used when addressing God) and another "domnule".

Domnule Popescu, intraţi! - Mister Popescu, come in!
Doamnă Popescu, intraţi! - Madam Popescu, come in!

As we can see in the above examples, the feminine is clearly the form without the definite article and the masculine follows the same rule (but the vocative form is formed differently).

As for your second question the use of the definite article depends on the situation.
eg:
Domnule / Doamnă , aveţi gijă! - Mr./Mrs., be careful! (forms without article)
Domnule profesor/ Doamna profesoară, veniţi cu noi? - Teacher are you comming with us? (forms with article).

*In certain cases, the Nominative form can be used for the Vocative as well: "Stimate domn, nu veniţi cu noi?"


----------



## modus.irrealis

parakseno, thanks for the explanation.


----------

